# "Victory Through Air Power"



## gjs238 (Dec 13, 2011)

The book:
Victory Through Air Power - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the movie:
Victory Through Air Power (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Both very interesting, and seem relevant to some of the threads here.


----------

